
LIVESTAR decentralized adult streaming platform uses blockchain tech [pdf] - Fjolsvith
http://livestars.io/whitepaper.pdf
======
Keeeeeeeks
Why are businesses so afraid to name the Boogeyman that is deliberate
("friendly") fraud?

I'm almost certain that a lion's share of cam girl-related chargebacks are
jerks who dispute the $200 they sent for personalized nudes and dirty talk
during their refractory period.

And card fraud is still possible; the risk is removed from the models, and
placed on the exchanges that people use for fiat-to-LiveStar token liquidity.

Also, ICOs see rampant price fluctuations: am I wrong to think that
independent models and merchants don't want to see their earnings skyrocket
and plummet during one of their sessions? It makes more sense to create a
platform for models to accept ETH

